# Pipe #24 - A Danish Freehand



## Bobostro61 (Sep 19, 2013)

I had this started a while ago and finally got around to finishing it up over the past couple of days.


----------



## MR2MAN (Sep 19, 2013)

I wish that I could make something like that! That is beautiful!


----------



## MR2MAN (Sep 19, 2013)

How did you make the stem? What is it made of?


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 19, 2013)

That is a beauty!  Bet it smokes great.  Still on my list to try someday.  any suggestion or recommendations on best place to start the learning, i.e., good book or forum?


----------



## Bobostro61 (Sep 19, 2013)

MR2MAN said:


> How did you make the stem? What is it made of?



It's a preformed vulcanite stem.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Sep 19, 2013)

PaulDoug said:


> That is a beauty!  Bet it smokes great.  Still on my list to try someday.  any suggestion or recommendations on best place to start the learning, i.e., good book or forum?



I learned by watching YouTube videos and reading at pipemakersforum.com.  The real learning starts with your first pipe.  You can get pre-drilled kits with a fitted stem to start out.  That's how I did it and how the pros recommend.  Then you can concentrate on getting the pipe shapes down and not have to worry about drilling tobacco chambers, draft holes, mortises, and cutting tenons on the stems.  Kits are available at PIMO and AMsmoke.com and a few other web sites if you're interested.  Give it a try!


----------



## Bobostro61 (Sep 19, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> PaulDoug said:
> 
> 
> > That is a beauty!  Bet it smokes great.  Still on my list to try someday.  any suggestion or recommendations on best place to start the learning, i.e., good book or forum?
> ...



Actually this was made with one of my last couple of pre drilled kits.  I've been doing all my own drilling and making my own stems lately.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 19, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 19, 2013)

That is a pipe I'd be proud to own - a real gem!


----------



## bjbear76 (Sep 20, 2013)

You have a great gift.....super work!


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 23, 2013)

Fantastic looking pipe! Cool design and shape. The finish is flawless. Great job!


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 23, 2013)

Gotta like that natural edge bowl!  Great lookin' smoker, Bob.


----------

